# Tommy Kaira R (BNR34)



## S12ken (Oct 15, 2003)

Tommy Kaira R (R34)
Max Output 370ps/7800rpm
Max Torque 42.5kgm/4600rpm

Tommy Kaira R-S (R34)
Max Output 425ps/7800rpm
Max Torque 45.0kgm/6000rpm

Engine:
RB26DETT STRAIGHT-6
DOHC Turbo with multi-cup Intercooler
Piston Displacement 2568cc
Bore Stroke F86.0mm 73.7mm 

Layout:
4 Wheel Drive
Transmission 6MT
Brakes (F) 6 Piston Opposed Type Caliper Ventilated Disc
(R) 2 Piston Opposed Type Caliper Ventilated Disc
Wheels 9.5x19 (Front&Rear) Tire 275/30ZR19 (Front&Rear)
Suspention Original Shock absorber Original Coil Spring
Steering Rack&Pinion [SUPER HICAS]

Tommy kaira.com


----------



## scourge (Feb 27, 2003)

Nice toy model.


----------



## S12ken (Oct 15, 2003)

umm... that's the actual car....


----------



## tkrskyline (Apr 1, 2003)

I dont quite understand the point behind this thread, but Tommykaira R's are crap....hate the damn thing and would never be caught dead in one


----------



## Boromir (Oct 13, 2002)

tkrskyline said:


> *I dont quite understand the point behind this thread, but Tommykaira R's are crap....hate the damn thing and would never be caught dead in one *



But isnt that what YOU got?


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

I'm not diggin that wing at all....................just not feelin it.


----------



## tkrskyline (Apr 1, 2003)

Sure is....the original owner of mine opted for the stock body though....no wild body parts.


----------



## scourge (Feb 27, 2003)

The top two look like a toy model though.


----------



## S12ken (Oct 15, 2003)

tkrskyline said:


> *I dont quite understand the point behind this thread, but Tommykaira R's are crap....hate the damn thing and would never be caught dead in one *


My friend saw one in Japan, their performance over there backs up the rice image, i know the wing looks stupid but this thread is all about opinions.


----------



## ///Matthew (Aug 3, 2003)

scourge said:


> *The top two look like a toy model though. *



Yes, in those first 2 pics I'm waiting for Godzilla to come step on it


----------



## 180SX-X (Sep 21, 2003)

lol...hehe, thats wat the R32 GTR is named...BOOM!


----------



## tkrskyline (Apr 1, 2003)

yeah...personally not a fan of the tommykaira body mods or the big writing down the side, which is why I am glad the the original owner of my car opted to not get the body package.


----------

